# Kity 1619 table saw on ebay.



## Johnboy (16 Oct 2005)

Found this while browsing ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kity-Circular-Saw-1619_W0QQitemZ7552304051QQcategoryZ20785QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Looks a bargain to me as it includes the sliding carriage.

No connections etc.

John


----------



## Gill (16 Oct 2005)

£1200 brand new? Yeah... right :roll: .

It certainly isn't the same as the one I bought in April and Kity had not been trading for quite a while before that; I think it may have been about a year. This means the new model must have been designed much earlier. I suspect this machine may therefore be significantly older than the 3 years claimed.

The starting bid is £400 but you should be able to buy a brand new modern one for less than £700. It doesn't look like much of a bargain to me.

Gill


----------



## DaveL (16 Oct 2005)

Gill,

Is your Kitty floor standing? I thought you had one with a leg stand?

It does look like a nice saw, but why don't people leave that sort of thing behind when I buy a house?


----------



## Johnboy (16 Oct 2005)

Gill, I thought you bought a 419? This is a 1619, same as I have but with the sliding carriage. Can't remember exactly what I paid but was about £600 without the carriage. I think that with the ccarriage they were over £800 so £500 for a good seconhand one doesn't seem too bad to me. 

John


----------



## Gill (16 Oct 2005)

Whoops  !

Oh my goodness - sometimes I do embarass myself in public. Sorry about that, guys; just ignore my previous contribution.

Gill


----------



## The Restorer (17 Oct 2005)

Not a bad bargain.
I sold one of these about a year ago and got around £900 on E-bay. It was about the same age (at that time Kity were doing a special deal on the package at around £1,100).
I always found the sliding carriage and the fence adjustment a bit stiff. The side extension table drops down for space saving, but's a bit of a pain to do.
Kity had a funny sized blade for this to give you the maximum depth of cut, but i never managed to find a replacement of this size and ended up using 10" blades.
definitely need a 16amp supply for this or you'll keep tripping fuses.


----------



## Kev (18 Oct 2005)

Restorer,

Glad you mentioned all those things, thought it was just my saw. Still a good saw but as you say some of the components could run a bit smoother. I will stop looking for that odd sized saw blade then, as you have had to go for a 10" blade.

Do Kity still sell the 1619. Have only seen the 1419 for sale since they returned?


----------

